# Ash Red Bokhara?



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

I was told this guy was Ash Red, but he's a very nice deep gray with black ink marks.
He doesn't look red...


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Lighter gray flights, muffs and tail are sign of Ash red. It is het Ash-red plus Spread, T-pattern, Smoky and, probably, Dirty.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

why do you say het? Depending on mom/dad, couldn't he be ****?


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Black ink marks = a sign of hetero Ash-red.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

ah yes... I'll get this soon!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I completely agree.


----------

